# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Ever dream you're already dead?

## Maroon_Sweater

I mean, not dreaming that you die. I have lots of dreams where I die, and they've never scared me. Sometimes I get shot, sometimes I get pushed off a building and don't wake up even when I hit the ground.
I don't care. These don't scare me.

Last week I had a dream that I was dead. Like, there was no time, nothing moved. It was black and there was no sound. All of a sudden I could hear my thoughts, and I was going "Oh my god, I`m dead! I`m dead and there's nothing! This is how it's going to be, forever, I can't come back!"

And it was one of the scariest things I've dreamt in a while.

Has this happened to anyone else?

----------


## Njd1990

Hmm...maybe once? I can see how that would be rather unsettling...especially if it was long.

----------


## ray

ever had a dream where this was the afterlife? scary thought i know.one of my more horrible nightmares.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

One of the most powerful dreams I've ever had was a dream in which I was already dead. I've written about it a couple of times, so here is a copy/paste from the last thread that was started on the subject.





> I've died in a few non-LD's, and have even started some of them as a ghost. My most memorable one was pretty similar to the one you described, Korn.
> 
> I've written the whole thing out a few times, so, for the short version:
> 
> I started one dream on an airplane. I had no idea how I'd gotten there and asked someone where the plane was going. The person said the plane was going to Heaven, and that everyone on the plane, including me, was dead. They told me I had died in my sleep.
> 
> I then had a false awakening, directly after that dream. I was so glad that I wasn't really dead. But, then I rolled over in bed, and saw that I was laying next to my body.  My parents came in the room and could see my body, but not the one that I was actually experiencing. They saw that I had died in my sleep and sat there, grieving over me. As a ghost, they couldn't see me or hear me, and I could only sit and watch as they cried.
> 
> It was the single, most powerful dream I've ever had. I never felt so happy to be alive, than I did when I woke up, after that dream.



And, also, one of my most epic dreams had an incredible twist at the end. It's pretty long, but definitely worth the read (IMHO), even if just for the way my brain constructed the ending.

Here's a link to it: _04/27/2007 - "Ghost Story"_

I believe I've had a few other experiences like this, but I know some of them began with me as a living human, so I'm not sure - right off the top of my head - which other experiences would fit with the idea of the OP.

----------


## Blargh

> _04/27/2008 - "Ghost Story"_



Your link is borked (maybe just to me). Possibly because it's in italics.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Your link is borked (maybe just to me). Possibly because it's in italics.



Shit. My bad. Fixed it.  :Oops:

----------


## Blargh

> Shit. My bad. Fixed it.



Cheers  ::D:  It works now. I tried to look for it manually before but I couldn't find it.

coughtheyear'swrongcough

Sorry.
</nitpick>

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> coughtheyear'swrongcough
> 
> Sorry.
> </nitpick>



Gah! Damnit!

Goes to fix.  :tongue2:

----------


## dream_seeker

WOW thats amazing stuff

I had a dream kinda the same but it was not a plane taken us to heaven it was a flying BUS  ::shock::  and every one on the bus was singing a song. i dont remember the words but it was some thing about going to heaven any way. the bus was flying around going up going down and all over the place i dont remember much about about what heaven looked like when we got there but i remember it was like water every where and old rusty machinery coming up out of the water and there was a castle the end.

----------


## ichigo

i dunno if this counts but once as i child i dreamt i died except afterwards i was still concious and noticed and angel hovering outside my window. i remember floating over to her and then both flying up into the heavens.. unfortunately i cant remember getting there haha

----------


## shifty311

not in a dream but on a mushroom trip. it was a life changing experience. helped me find some answers to life

----------


## Zhaylin

I've dreamed of being dead a few times and they were always peaceful for me.

----------


## Neko-san

I can remember having a dream once where I thought I was dead and I was really sad since I thought it all was over just like you were OP.

----------


## wideawake

> I've dreamed of being dead a few times and they were always peaceful for me.



Exactly. I have experienced the same feeling. I was standing on the top of the mountain with my hands stretched against the flaming sunset. I thought "I should call my family and friends to see how are they doing" and than it hit me in the chest - "Wait, I just died, they are in another realm and I'm bound to walk the earth forever." 
I felt peace and serenity with the nature. I was dead but it was alright. Than I made a jump off the mountain and I drifted like a bird in the skies.

----------


## Ssapzyne

I've had on of those dreams though it was a bit more violent. For some reason me and some other random girl were trapped in a room and something was trying to get in. I can't really remember why but she had a gun and we decided rather than falling prey to whatever was outside we should shoot ourselves. I just remember feeling really scared, a flash of pain, and then a sort of calm feeling like, "This isn't so bad." Then I woke up.

----------

